# Looking for old fellow Cadets on the Marsdale (1946)



## Charlie Bonner (Apr 14, 2008)

I was a Cadet on the Marsdale (1946), and was wondering whether anyone knows the whereabouts of my fellow Cadets - Tom Scales; 'Chico' Marks; Joe Frost.

I also sailed on the Marshall (1947-1950) and would love to hear from Don Bennett and Don Thomas.

During this time I was known as 'Bonzo' Bonner!


Charlie Bonner
Capt MN (Ret)


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome Charlie from Sydney, I hope you get news of your past shipmates from some of the other members soon.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Charlie, a warm welcome to you. Thank you for joining the community; enjoy the site and all it has to offer, and we very much look forward to your postings in due course. _Bon Voyage_


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy the voyage


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome to the crew, Charlie.
I'm sure someone aboard will be able to help.
Find your way around the ship and enjoy the trip.


----------

